# Pipe rotation



## Zodduska (Apr 14, 2009)

Currently I have 6 briar pipes and I'm trying to figure out which is the best way to rotate them. I smoke 3-4 bowls a day and so far I've decided to just rotate my pipes in order to let each rest as long as possible. Would it be better to smoke just one or two pipes (possibly more than once each) per day so they could rest longer individually? :ask: 

In case this is relevant, I've been smoking all the way down to encourage good cake formation and I've been using DubintheDam's flicking technique (works awesome, thanks!) to evacuate excess moisture which has the added benefit of keeping the bowl pretty dry at the end.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A couple factors to consider.....

Do you have a fav kind of tobacco? (Burley, Va's, Va/Per's, Aro's....)
Do you plan to dedicate your pipes to a particular kind of tobacco? (Some do this, I do not)

After you answer those ?'s it gets easy.

You can smoke more than 1 bowl in the same pipe in a day. Your current collection numbers almost warrent it. Just allow the briar to completely cool before smoking it again and run a pipe cleaner through it before filling the bowl again.

Consider adding a few inexpensive cobs to your collection. They smoke very well and will last a long time if cared for properly. Missouri Meerschaum makes the best cobs, IMHO.

After each smoke be sure to allow the pipe to cool completely and then clean it well. Great advice for this here..... How To Clean Your Briar Pipe at Smoking Pipes .com .

There's no need to stress over a rotation. Lots of our Fathers and Grandfathers had only 2 or 3 (sometimes only 1), and they managed just fine.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I hate to say it but maybe you should get a cob or two. IMO any way you rotate your pipes with the number of bowls you smoke per day you'll eventually wind up with a wet heal.


----------



## jonasinmacon (Apr 28, 2009)

I had the same question but was afraid to ask. If I smoke 4 bowls a day (or more on a weekend)...Can I use 3 pipes for this? I beleive that I have also read that the Meershaums (spelling?) don't really get wet. Is this correct? Therefore, if I bought a Meer, could I smoke it more consistently than my briars? There is a guy that comes into our local shop that I swear I've only seen him with one old Meer that he surely smokes ALL day and he buys baccy by the pound. I beleive it's the only pipe he ever smokes. Cobbs just don't have a big enough bowl for me, so that's out of the question.


----------



## Zodduska (Apr 14, 2009)

I have dedicated all of my pipes and just smoke that tobacco type as the pipe comes up next, 

one for 1792
one for FVF
one for anything with latakia and other english blends.
then the other three are for Va/Per and maybe other Va

I didn't mention them before but I do have three MM cobs, they're great and are the pipes I 
bring to work. I'll try to work them into my official rotation to give my briars more rest. I'll also consider picking up a few more briar pipes since I enjoy them a bit more than cobs in general.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

The true benefit of cobs are that you can smoke them all day long, overheat them, drop them, lose them, whatever. They only cost about 6 bucks, so no worries.

If you had 2 cobs, you could alternate between them all day long, just giving them enough time to cool down while you puff away on the other one. As long as you take decent care of it, meaning run a cleaner through and wiping the bowl out with a napkin or paper towel, they'll last well past their purchase price.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree. When I'm working and can smoke my pipe, I just bring two cobs and alternate them. That being said, I only smoke one or two bowls a day. Three at the very most.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

So how granular does everyone get with their pipe/baccy rotation?

Do you fully dedicate 1 pipe to a specific blend or just a type?

I would think that smoking Count Pulaski and Early Morning Pipe (match) out of the same pipe would be OK, but not Count Pulaski one day then Berry Cobbler the next.

From experience if you smoke 3 bowls of an aromatic then switch to a different aromatic, is that a big issue for taste or does it matter?

I have a briar that I have smoked a few different aromatics out of, and don't seem to notice anything nasty.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I dedicate some pipes to favorite blends but I've bought a lot of pipes from Ebay in the last couple of years and have plenty to choose from. I guess I have about 10 dedicated. The others are just dedicated to types of tobacco or waiting to be committed to something. So far as aromatics I guess as long as the blends are similar there isn't any problem smoking them from the same pipe.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Eric 1968 on YouTube has a great video on pipe rotation. He is not convinced it is that important. There are those who propose letting the pipe rest two-hours before the next smoke, and there are those who believe resting two-days is imperative. Obviously the more you smoke each day, the more pipes are required for a two-day rotation. One way to achieve this on the cheap is to buy as many quality pipes as you can afford, and then buy Dr.Grabow and MM Cobbs to add to your collection. Frankly, I am very impressed with Dr.Grabows; they are pretty good puffers.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

The only thing I'd say here is, smoking 3-4 bowls a day would mean having at least 12 pipes on the rack. I smoke 5-6 bowls a day sometimes and mostly Va's, the odd burly blend, the odd aromatic and latakia now and then. I have 40 odd pipes which is a bit over the top. Buy really I do NEED about 20 pipes IMO. Having forty means I always can choose according to size, style etc apart from just what's in the rotation list. 

From experience I'd say you can smoke a pipe 3-4 times in one day if you give it 2-3 days rest.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen Eric's Youtube but pipe rotation isn't important only if you smoke one blend or type and no more, and if you're willing to alchohol bathe your pipes A LOT more frequently. Moisture from the tobacco combustion will seep into the pipe walls if pipes are oversmoked, and that'll introduce itself to your tastebuds with each subsequent puff. So I'd recommend bristle cleaners dipped in Everclear about every couple of weeks if you don't rotate your pipes. The pipe itself will tell you when it's time for a bath because it'll start to taste nasty. 

The wiser course would be to rotate pipes IMHO, but there are always ways around any chore. Personally I find scrubbing pipe shanks a necessary evil so I avoid it as long as I can.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I suspect I have approximately 40 pipes. I keep a small bottle filled with Everclear by my pipe rack, and use a bristle (thick and thin) cleaner. Every time I clean one of my pipes, I dip the cleaner in Everclear and scrub the stem and bit. If a pipe is thoroughly broke in, I will swap the bowl with a Q-tip dipped in Everclear. I also use the Q-Tip with Everclear to clean the large opening in the pipe shank. Got this from a pipe cleaning video from DubintheDam on YouTube.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

AcworthAl said:


> I suspect I have approximately 40 pipes. I keep a small bottle filled with Everclear by my pipe rack, and use a bristle (thick and thin) cleaner. Every time I clean one of my pipes, I dip the cleaner in Everclear and scrub the stem and bit. If a pipe is thoroughly broke in, I will swap the bowl with a Q-tip dipped in Everclear. I also use the Q-Tip with Everclear to clean the large opening in the pipe shank. Got this from a pipe cleaning video from DubintheDam on YouTube.


You know when I made that video I always worried about the "cleaning the bowl with Q-tip and alcohol advice". But as you say once the cake has built up somewhat it works a treat. Keeping you pipes very clean sure helps reduce the amount needed.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I know the cob advice is common, but I have to say, I find the plastic so unpleasant it really diminishes my enjoyment of the tobacco.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

As Alfred stated, there's always Dr Grabows and even Yellowboles, Kaywoodies, and basket pipes. And don't forget about eBay.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> You know when I made that video I always worried about the "cleaning the bowl with Q-tip and alcohol advice". But as you say once the cake has built up somewhat it works a treat. Keeping you pipes very clean sure helps reduce the amount needed.


Those vidoes were the best source of information I have ever seen regarding keeping a pipe clean. I have a 20 year old Sav Bing Favorite, that I thought was clean, until I put a Q-tip with Everclear into the shank. It came out looking like motor oil. It took 3 Q-tips to clean it thoroughly.

Really appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

phatmax said:


> So how granular does everyone get with their pipe/baccy rotation?
> 
> Do you fully dedicate 1 pipe to a specific blend or just a type?
> 
> ...


I only smoke a few aromatics and on rare occasions, but I do use either a basket pipe or a Cobb to smoke them. Frankly, I believe if you keep the pipe really clean I am not sure if you have to be that particular i.e. only smoke one type of tobacco in a specific pipe.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have read articles, several times over the years, where it was very common, especially in European Countries, for a briar pipe to be smoke between 6 or 7 times a day, with a half hour to cool in between smokes. Afterward the pipe was thoroughly cleaned and then allowed to rest for seven days. That practice is what created the introduction of the Seven Day Pipe Sets, which became very popular back then. You smoked one pipe all days basically and then put it to rest for seven days. As a result of the Seven Days Pipe Sets, you have a fully rested pipe to start each day off with!


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I have read articles, several times over the years, where it was very common, especially in European Countries, for a briar pipe to be smoke between 6 or 7 times a day, with a half hour to cool in between smokes. Afterward the pipe was thoroughly cleaned and then allowed to rest for seven days. That practice is what created the introduction of the Seven Day Pipe Sets, which became very popular back then. You smoked one pipe all days basically and then put it to rest for seven days. As a result of the Seven Days Pipe Sets, you have a fully rested pipe to start each day off with!


Typically, I try to rest my pipes 48 hours between smokes. However, when I am breaking one in, I do not follow that rule.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Found this at Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com ..... Sounds about right.

"A rotation is a system by which a pipe smoker keeps his/her pipes in good working order by varying when each pipe is smoked. Most smokers own more than one pipe, their selection of pipes can be said to be their 'rotation'. It can also be said that the particular order in which the pipes are smoked is the 'rotation'. However it is used, 'rotation' speaks to the need for you to allow each pipe to rest for a period between smokes. How long your pipes need to be rested is a hotly debated topic, but it seems that the minimum time acceptable is around 48 hours, so to build a decent rotation of pipes, you will need to purchase (number of pipes you smoke in a day) x 2, to allow a two day rest between pipes."


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

With 33 to choose from , I don't have a problem keeping them dry. the trick is to give each one equal love & attention lest they feel neglected and develop emotional trauma.


some have been dedicated to only one blend, The Alpha Rex is only penzance, the 2 Wilke Briars have never seen anything but Escudo. A back yard beater with a big ol crack in the bowl gets the Captain Earle blends { Ten russians, Mystic blend, private stock & Night Watch } all 4 are Heavy on the Latakia.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Atmospherics (weather) also plays a part in a rotation. In muggy humid places, a pipe is going to take longer to dry out. Dry air helps it get done faster. Each pipe is also unique, some just dry out uber-fast - some stay soggy for days. Pipe cleaners are your friends, get lots of them and use them to sop up the slush after a smoke - your pipe will taste sweeter and dry faster. :thumb:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Old_Salt said:


> With 33 to choose from , I don't have a problem keeping them dry. the trick is to give each one equal love & attention lest they feel neglected and develop emotional trauma.
> .


I agree. As I've acquired more pipes and they get longer rest periods I have noticed I'm getting better smokes and if I want to smoke one a few times before I put it back in the rack then its no big deal since it might be a few weeks before it gets smoked again.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i only rest my more expensive pipes.
my grabows , i just make sure that they are cool - clean - and dry.
then i smoke em to death , over and over.

maybe this isnt right ,but it is working good for me.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

but then again i consider my grabows to be outside and traveling pipes.
if they get torn up , so what.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

cp478 said:


> i only rest my more expensive pipes.
> my grabows , i just make sure that they are cool - clean - and dry.
> then i smoke em to death , over and over.
> 
> maybe this isnt right ,but it is working good for me.


I think the general rule of thumb in pipe smoking is if it works for you, you're doing it right.


----------

